# Horace ND



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Looking at a house in Horace. What can you Fargo boys tell me about horace??? Good area or not? any info would be nice.


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

Nothing wrong with it, I have a hunting buddy that lives there...It is almost in Fargo/West Fargo anyway...Good school system..Nothing not to like in my humble opinion


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It used to be out of town but the like gh4L stated, it's practically in Fargo/W. Fargo now. If you want to be just outside of town you'll be happy.

Plus you're really close to a good shooting range.


----------



## rudabaux (Dec 3, 2004)

dosch
I grew up in Horace. Can't say anything bad about it. Don't know what kind of information you are looking for. It is a rapidly growing community. With all of the new developments going in, there will be no "country" between Horace and West Fargo/Fargo in the next 10 years or so. You have kids? Great elementary school. Kindergartners get sent to West Fargo and this year was the first year in the new middle school in WF. Good high school with good athletic programs. Sheyenne River runs through town. 1 Lutheran church right in town with a Catholic a few miles SE. Gas station/cstore, 1 bar, 1 bar/cafe, it has a small automotive repair shop, several daycares. I believe they have activities through the parkboard for kids in the summer. Just a quick 10-15 minute drive to WF/Fargo. I live in Fargo and would like to get back out there as well. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Amazing area, I remember when I was younger, only 16, that it was a ways out of town, now it's basically in Fargo. If you're looking for a house that's only going to skyrocket in value Horace is the area. It's just out of town so you get the small town feel but don't have to plan a day around just going into town. I snowmobile their all the time in the winter and love the area. Wouldn't mind moving their from intown.


----------

